# Mfta



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks after the 2nd Series

3,4,5,7,15,18,19,20,22,23,25,28,32

13 Total

Callbacks after the waterblind

3,4,5,7,15,18,19,20,22,23,25,28

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd Series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,25,26,28,29,30,32,33,35,36,38,41,44,47,48,49,51,53,54,55,57,58,61,63,65,66,67,68,69,70,71,72,73,74,75 

51 total


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying callbacks after the 2nd Series
> 
> 3,4,5,7,15,18,19,20,22,23,25,28,32
> 
> ...


Thanks Brenda -- good to see and talk with you this morning.

Best of luck for the rest of the trial.


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

I hear the derby has been moved to Farmers tomorrow. Anyone know how to get there.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Can't give you direction to Farmers, but Kenny got the address for his GPS:
10375 160th Ave
Forest on, Mn 56330

Hope this helps


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so very much


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#7 Dylan O/H Sherry McClure
2nd-#20 Katie O/H Craig Berryhill
3rd-#23 Goldy O/H Charles Hays
4th-#5 Otter O/H Todd Otterness
RJ-#18 Cheeky O/H Sue Taylor

Sorry I don't know if there were any JAMS

Congrats to All!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Huge congrats to Sherry and Dylan on the Qual WIN! As a first Qual for both handler and dog, that is FANTASTIC! Dylan is a pup from Slider's second litter and he along with Jerry, Danny, and Sherry have made Slider and I very proud! Way to go!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Huge congrats to Sherry and Dylan on the Qual WIN! As a first Qual for both handler and dog, that is FANTASTIC! Dylan is a pup from Slider's second litter and he along with Jerry, Danny, and Sherry have made Slider and I very proud! Way to go!!


Way to go! First Q and its a Win? Not bad!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Sherry you're on FIRE, probably hopelessly addicted now! Congratulations!!! Two wins in three weekends with two different dogs is quite a large feather in your cap.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Sherry and Team McClure. I feel Dylan has a very bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,6,7,8,11,12,13,17,20,21,25,26,29,30,32,33,36,38,41,54,72,74

Total 23


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,4,7,8,9,12,13,14,17,19,21,22,23,25,28

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,8,11,12,20,25,26,29,32,38,41,54,74

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,6,10,19,23,37,38,39,40,42,43,50,53,54,56,57

16 Total

Running at Danny Farmers.....GPS address is in a previous post


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#14 Babe O/H Sherry McClure
2nd-#22 Mavis O/H Judy Aycock & Sylvia McClure
3rd-#4 Jesse H/ Steve Yozamp or Lynn Troy O/Jim & Pamela Machado
4th -#28 Marvin O/H Ken Neil

RJ-#8 Spook H/Dan Sayles O/Mike Langbehn

Jams- 7,9,21,23

Congrats to All!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st-#14 Babe O/H Sherry McClure
> 2nd-#22 Mavis O/H Judy Aycock & Sylvia McClure
> ...


congrats on Marvin's placement!!!!!! And to all the rest as well!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Sherry McClure and Babe, you are HOT HOT HOT, Congratulations on your 1st in the Qual with 
Dylan and another 1st in the Derby with Babe. Judy, and Sylvia, you are, what can I say, you are doing wonderful with Mavis, a Qual win at 18 mos last week and a 2nd in the Derby this week. I am proud for all of you Ladies.

Carole Robison and Rachael


----------



## TS (Sep 8, 2003)

Correction on Derby dog #7, handler was owner Kim Pfister, her first derby ribbon! WTG Kim and Wager! Congrats to all the talented dogs and handlers, strong group of young dogs out there.
Tim


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> Thanks, Tim.


That's awesome Kim, it's always great to finish. I'll tip a beer for you in celebration today


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, John, it was sure fun.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,19,23,39,42,43,53,54

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#42 Teek O/H Milton McClure
2nd-# 23 Windy O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#39 Rigby O/H Judy Aycock
4th-#19 Jazz O/H Jim Hurst

RJ-53 Nemo O/H Steven Bray

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, congrats on Windy's 2nd, 12 years old and still going strong. How cool.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Pretty impressive weekend for the McClure's!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#42 Teek O/H Milton McClure
> 2nd-# 23 Windy O/H Ken Neil
> ...


congrats to miss windy!!!!!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats to Sherry & Milton McClure ~ wow and wow!! I guess a summer in MN doing nothing but training dogs agrees with you two! That is awesome!

Congrats to our good buddies Ken, Judy and Jim too ~ happy for all of ya!

Steve and Jan


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

A big congratulations to Sherry and Milton McClure 
and to Danny Farmer. Their dogs trained by Danny
won every event this weekend. Sherry won the Derby 
and Qual and Milton the Amateur then Danny finished
it off with a win with Roper, Milton's dog, in the Open!
Very happy for all involved. Sherry and Milton are two special
people who have worked their tails off !
Sorry but don't have all the Open results.
Unofficial is Danny Farmer 1st with Roper
Larry Sarek 2nd Steve Yozamp and Lucky 3rd 
Rorem 4th with I think Coach and Danny RJ with Holland
Congratulations to all who placed and finished!


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Open placements

1st. #2 Farmer
2nd #20 Sarrek
3rd #8 Yozamp
4th #32 I think Rorem sorry no book on me
RJ 12

JAMS 11.26,29,41,54,74


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

With all the blue going to the same house, I need to get a puppy in their house!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

A weekend to remember for Milton and Sherry McClure! Congratulations to you both and to Mr. Farmer too.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Sherry and Milton McClure had an amazing and successful weekend with four different dogs! I'm not sure I've heard of that before . . . What a weekend to remember! "Congratulations" hardly says enough!

rita


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Sherry and Milton McClure had an amazing and successful weekend with four different dogs! I'm not sure I've heard of that before . . . What a weekend to remember! "Congratulations" hardly says enough!
> 
> rita


*Unbelievable!! I wonder if it has happened before? Surely if it has there is a name for it, Golden Sombrero, Clean Sweep???? Might start with kicking and end with names!!! Congrats to the McClure's and the Farmer camp!! 4 Blue in a weekend!!! 

Wow Regards,

Aaron
*


----------

